# Processors from IBM S/390 Mainframe



## rfd298 (Dec 15, 2009)

I've listed some processors from an IBM S/390 Mainframe, not something you see everyday. Just an FYI.
:lol: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320461934403


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 15, 2009)

rfd298 said:


> I've listed some processors from an IBM S/390 Mainframe, not something you see everyday. Just an FYI.
> :lol:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320461934403



How about those of us living in Canada who would like to bid on that 6 pound lot, you say that you will only ship to a US address, I do not understand why you would shoot yourself in the foot by eliminating a global market. We have members on this forum from all over the world.

Print your postage from Paypal and you get insurance, a tracking number that Paypal inserts into your completed auction and the customs information all on the same slip of paper. What could be so difficult about that. 

Most of the electronic collectibles I sell go to Argentina, Australia, Brazil, Mexico and Japan.


----------



## rfd298 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll sell the procs to any member of this message board regardless of their locale. In fact I'd throw a little something extra in too. I've had interest from quite a few people in Europe but hey I'd even sell them to a proud Canadian.
:lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 15, 2009)

rfd298 said:


> I'll sell the procs to any member of this message board regardless of their locale. In fact I'd throw a little something extra in too. I've had interest from quite a few people in Europe but hey I'd even sell them to a proud Canadian.
> :lol:



No you wouldn't, on principal - mine. Recently my wife came across just such an auction asking to to be put on the sellers " buyers requirements exemption list". The seller agreed but did not follow through, my wife was broken hearted for days over that particular auction.

Wife has a feedback rating of 558, and I'm soon to be 900 mostly from sales, anything we purchase on ebay is from a positive paypal balance sheet which at the moment is at $805.00 USD

I have had power seller status 4 times and declined twice since I have joined ebay June of 1998.

Keep your processors, and I have added you to my blocked bidders list on principal.


----------



## rfd298 (Dec 16, 2009)

If you or your wife would like to bid on one of my auctions, then email me. If not then DON'T. I don't care about your paypal balance or what ever. This isn't a USA vs. the World or whatever you are trying to start here. I'm just trying to let the board know of an item I have on Ebay. Have a good day.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm thinking the guy can sell the CPU's any way he see's fit. He said he would allow you to bid yet you go off on him and block him on your auctions. Good for him, as nobody wants to deal with a hothead. :x


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 16, 2009)

silversaddle1 said:


> I'm thinking the guy can sell the CPU's any way he see's fit. He said he would allow you to bid yet you go off on him and block him on your auctions. Good for him, as nobody wants to deal with a hothead. :x



After thinking about having blocked him from my auctions decided to remove the block, two wrongs do not make a right.

Being an independent businessman all my life do not see the logic of limiting ones marketing options. No shoes, No shirt, No Service I understand.

Embargo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embargo


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 16, 2009)

rfd298 said:


> This isn't a USA vs. the World or whatever you are trying to start here. I'm just trying to let the board know of an item I have on Ebay. Have a good day.



Had you stated in your original forum post leading to your auction that the offer to sell was only good in the US I would have ignored the auction. 

By posting on this board you're reaching a global audience, by using this forum to post your limited option auction your actions are showing prejudice towards our global membership. 

Personally I don't give a hoot for your cpu auction or to whom you sell them too. 

Perhaps I should take a Poll to see if others agree with my opinion.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 16, 2009)

Personally, I think you're reacting "over the top" Gustavus. :shock: 

I am willing to wager that your poll results would not be pleasing to you
but feel free to do that if you must. 

I have an idea, why not just let it go? 8)


----------

